

[RFC] Abstract Syntax Tree (AST) accepted for PHP 7 (by unanimous vote) - creatio
https://wiki.php.net/rfc/abstract_syntax_tree

======
trebor
I'm starting to like where PHP 7 is going. It'll take ages for this to hit a
majority of servers, and for that I'll be sorry, but I'm looking forward to
seeing what takes shape.

